# LICKING!!!!



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

PLEASE HELP! I love my little Pixie, but the CONSTANT licking is driving me insane! I thought she would eventually outgrow this behavior, but she is almost 10 months old and if anything, it is getting worse. She licks me constantly! If I keep my hands/arms/face out of her reach, then she licks my clothes---I always have wet stains on my chest and thighs. I just can't take it anymore. I try to distract her with toys or chews, but licking seems to be her favorite thing to do. Does anyone else have this problem and what do you do?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> PLEASE HELP! I love my little Pixie, but the CONSTANT licking is driving me insane! I thought she would eventually outgrow this behavior, but she is almost 10 months old and if anything, it is getting worse. She licks me constantly! If I keep my hands/arms/face out of her reach, then she licks my clothes---I always have wet stains on my chest and thighs. I just can't take it anymore. I try to distract her with toys or chews, but licking seems to be her favorite thing to do. Does anyone else have this problem and what do you do?[/B]


I would take her to the vet to make sure it's nothing health related just to be sure. I can understand your frustration!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I agree with the suggestion to take her to the vet just to be safe. Alvar loves to lick too, but he can be distracted from it with toys etc. I have heard that telling a dog "no" can be counterproductive as licking is generally them showing their love (unless it is a medical thing, which I would check) and if you tell them not to, well, then they think you didn't get the point and just try harder. Usually I let Alvar lick me a bit and then tell him "thank you" and distract him w/ a toy, chewie etc.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

My Daisy and Toby do this too. My husband hates it when Toby goes to licking me, but he's just showing his love. Or when he gets ticked and wants you to move your arm or something he will lick you to get you to move.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

So reading this made me chuckle...you wish for it to end and I want it to begin...go figure







Hopefully its nothing health related and only a puppy showing love!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Mine go nuts with the licking when I get in bed with lotions and creams on my face, hands and arms. Are you wearing a fragrance or cream that might be drawing them to do so much licking?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

My parents' Bichon does this--always has. He not only licks himself, but he will also lick people, couches, chairs, ect... He'll take someone's arm, leg, whatever in between his paws and just start licking away. I can't stand it, but I remember one time I let him just to see how long he would do it. I finally had to stop it after like 15 minutes, I couldn't take it anymore LOL. I think it's an OCD thing with him. He goes into this weird zone when he starts licking, and just telling him to stop won't do anything. Like if he's licking the couch, I have to hit the couch in front of him (not him!) just to get his attention so I can tell him to stop. Oh, sometimes I'll take care of him when they go away and he'll spend the night at my place--I can't tell you how many times I've woken up in the middle of the night to him licking my comforter! He's so crazy! Anyway, just wanted you to know you're not alone LOL!


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

> Mine go nuts with the licking when I get in bed with lotions and creams on my face, hands and arms. Are you wearing a fragrance or cream that might be drawing them to do so much licking?[/B]


I do wear scented body lotion, not on my hands and face, but that could be it.




> My parents' Bichon does this--always has. He not only licks himself, but he will also lick people, couches, chairs, ect... He'll take someone's arm, leg, whatever in between his paws and just start licking away. I can't stand it, but I remember one time I let him just to see how long he would do it. I finally had to stop it after like 15 minutes, I couldn't take it anymore LOL. I think it's an OCD thing with him. He goes into this weird zone when he starts licking, and just telling him to stop won't do anything. Like if he's licking the couch, I have to hit the couch in front of him (not him!) just to get his attention so I can tell him to stop. Oh, sometimes I'll take care of him when they go away and he'll spend the night at my place--I can't tell you how many times I've woken up in the middle of the night to him licking my comforter! He's so crazy! Anyway, just wanted you to know you're not alone LOL![/B]


That's an interesting thought. The licking is non-stop with me and my husband, but not with the kids. She does lick the sofa and chair as well. She is very submissive and obedient, so I wonder if it is related to submissiveness.... She's a total sweetie, this licking is my only complaint.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

With some dogs I definitely think the licking can be an OCD. My parent's bichon does this as well. You will wake up and she is licking and licking and licking the sheets. You have to pick her up to get her to stop. I don't like the licking and I always stop Lilly when she starts. With the OCD licking I really do think they get in a zone and can't pull themselves out of it....at least thats what it seems like to me.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

It sure sounds like an OCD behavior. My Clancy (at the bridge now) used to do this in the car. I always assumed she was nervous in the car and this was a sort of compensation behavior. Being that it seems to be OCD you might try some techniques the behavorists recommend for some of these OCD things. Also, have you tried spraying some Bitter Apple or some other safe deterrent on her favorite spots to lick?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Whenever Ollie would "start" I'd try to distract him and if he kept up I'd spray bitter apple on the spot. Sometimes he'd move to another spot (i'm talking about licking the couch) and I'd spray again. In the evenings Ollie seems to need something other than just running around to unwind and I think his licking was an "outlet" of sorts. Anyway, I was persistant and now he doesn't do it anymore. He's almost 7 months old.


----------



## Bing (Jan 16, 2014)

Our little guy had some serious separation anxiety in his first year, and I think he developed OCD. He coped by licking, and he licked himself so much he ended up in the hospital several times in his first year. Eventually he transferred his obsession to plush toys which provide him with comfort. He ALWAYS has a plush toy in his mouth. But yesterday he coughed for several hours and I know it's because of these toys. So, I put them away and bought him a bunch of rubber toys, but he doesn't like them at all. Breaks my heart to keep his comfort toys from him, but I think this is going to be the only way to break him out of his OCD. I just pray he doesn't go back to licking!


----------



## Bing (Jan 16, 2014)

*OCD in Dogs Compulsive Licking*

Help for OCD Dogs - Whole Dog Journal


https://www.whole-dog-journal.com/behavior/help-for-ocd-dogs/


----------

